# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Another video!!

## Yazeed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HGzPQaCAo4 
Can someone transcribe the text until 00:26? Thanks!!

----------


## BappaBa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HGzPQaCAo4 
> Can someone transcribe the text until 00:26? Thanks!!

 Дорогие друзья, глядя на нас, вы наверное задаетесь вопросом: как мы, казахи, так филигранно говорим на русском языке, как мы так легко манипулируем сложновыверенными деепричастными оборотами  сложноподчиненных предложений? Но, вы ведь не знаете как мы в школах досконально, буквально до каждой запятой, изучаем русский язык. 
На мой взгляд, из всех народов СНГ, лучше всех по-русски говорят казахи, правильно и без акцента (в моем, московском, понимании) =)

----------


## Yazeed

СПАСИБО!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> На мой взгляд, из всех народов СНГ, лучше всех по-русски говорят казахи

 Лучше украинцев?   :: 
ЗЫ. И белорусов?

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  На мой взгляд, из всех народов СНГ, лучше всех по-русски говорят казахи   Лучше украинцев?

 Думаю, казахи фрикативным [г] не балуются.   ::  
Я тут поспрашивала, смогли вспомнить только одного казаха. Действительно, говорил без акцента (дело давно было). Жил в Алматы, учился в русской школе. А в провинции, мол, всё не так радужно.
Про белорусов слышала, что есть у них некие "фонетические особенности", проще говоря, акцент. 
Хотелось бы узнать, что да как, услышать ещё мнения.)  

> мы так легко манипулируем сложновыверенными деепричастными оборотами сложноподчиненных предложений

 А вот это, думаю, не проблема ни для украинцев, ни для белорусов (список можно продолжить).   ::   Пусть кто-нибудь другой этим вопросом задаётся.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Украинцы и белорусы по большей части считают себя русскими, по крайней мере, русскоговорящие украинцы и белорусы. Добавлю, что украинцы и белорусы -- славяне, причём их родные языки очень близкие к русскому. Казахи же далеко не славяне, но при этом они владеют русским лучше чем сами русские. Поэтому я подписываюсь под мнением ВарраВы. Из всех народов бывшего СССР казахи лучше всех говорят по-русски. Сравнивать их с украинцами и белорусами, по-моему, некорректно. 
Вообще, ребята, казахи - молодцы.

----------


## Dogboy182

lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P

 И где ты был? Во Львове?   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P   И где ты был? Во Львове?

 Nope. In Seattle. Its one of the largest cities with Ukrainian emigrants.
Mostly from Донецк (or how is it spelled) and in the middle near Киев, or some from Крымь... 
не верити то гляньте...  http://www.netruss.net 
80% Из них Ukrainians in Seattle.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P

 You should of said: "Ukraine is weak!"  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> You should of said: "Ukraine is weak!"

  В Сиэтле, наверное, злые украинцы. Они б его разорвали.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  You should of said: "Ukraine is weak!"     В Сиэтле, наверное, злые украинцы. Они б его разорвали.

 I guess you've never been to seattle...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  You should of said: "Ukraine is weak!"     В Сиэтле, наверное, злые украинцы. Они б его разорвали.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ePEZCOdnA  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I guess you've never been to seattle...

 I've never been there, but I rely on your words:  

> ...angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!"

 .  ::  
They would probably tear you to pieces if you'd say Ukraine is weak.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> They would probably tear you to pieces if you'd say Ukraine is weak. Laughing

 Yep! probably!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  На мой взгляд, из всех народов СНГ, лучше всех по-русски говорят казахи   Лучше украинцев?  
> ЗЫ. И белорусов?

 У некоторых украинцев и белорусов есть местечковые слова и говор, а казахи, видимо, впитывают всё через телевизор. Я поразился как чисто говорили ребята из КВН, "А-студио" и тот же Насыров, когда они только приехали в Россию. Ну, прям как мы с тобой. =))))

----------


## BappaBa

> lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P

 Переходный период. =) Некоторые украинцы сейчас пытаются доказать, что русский вовсе не славянский, а финно-угорский язык с большой примесью татарского, а Киевская Русь не имеет никакого отношения к русским. Самоопределение позволило слишком многим мутным типчикам пропагандировать свои теории, имхо.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P   Переходный период. =) Некоторые украинцы сейчас пытаются доказать, что русский вовсе не славянский, а финно-угорский язык с большой примесью татарского, а Киевская Русь не имеет никакого отношения к русским. Самоопределение позволило слишком многим мутным типчикам пропагандировать свои теории, имхо.

 Или то, что Христос был украинцем)))  http://www.reakcia.ru/article/?964 http://www.team-x.ru/indigo/archive/ind ... t-264.html

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Или то, что Христос был украинцем)))

 И колесо изобрели украинцы.  ::  У меня где-то есть книжка, где это доказывается, правда, я ее до конца ниасилила.

----------


## Rtyom

Я, наверно, никогда не пойму, зачем людям это надо.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Казахи же далеко не славяне, но при этом они владеют русским лучше, чем сами русские. Поэтому я подписываюсь под мнением ВарраВы. Из всех народов бывшего СССР казахи лучше всех говорят по-русски.

 А где ты общался с казахами? А заодно и со всеми другими народами бывшего СССР?   ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Казахи же далеко не славяне, но при этом они владеют русским лучше, чем сами русские. Поэтому я подписываюсь под мнением ВарраВы. Из всех народов бывшего СССР казахи лучше всех говорят по-русски.   А где ты общался с казахами? А заодно и со всеми другими народами бывшего СССР?

 Я учился в школе-интернате в Швейцарии, там было куча русских и казахов, с которыми меня угораздило дружить. В Торонто, где я сейчас нахожусь, тоже есть много русских и других людей из бывшего СССР. Вначале меня очень удивлял слышать людей азиатской внешности, беседующих между собой на великом и могучем, причем без акцента, но потом я привык. Познакомившись с людьми из бывшего СССР, мне давало судить их по владению русским, и оказалось, русские употребляют много сленга, украинцы (не русские, родившиеся на Украине) нормально hоворят по-русски. Один мой знакомый азербайджанский, вопреки всем стереотипам о его народе, очень хорошо говорит по-русски, и стиль речи у него до того высока, что ощущается, я общаюсь с каким-то Толстым. Про армян же я, извините, промолчу.  
Среди всех вышеупомянутых народов, пожалуй, русским языком лучше всех владеют казахи. У них и акцент отсутствует, и грамматические ошибки у них очень редко бывают, что радует да обнадеживает, поскольку это утверждает, что и мне, нерусскому, вполне возможно владеть русским как русские, если не лучше. Но достигну ли этого, покажет лишь время..

----------


## basurero

> Вначале меня очень удивлял слышать людей азиатской внешности, беседующих между собой на великом и могучем, причем без акцента, но потом я привык. Познакомившись с людьми из бывшего СССР, мне давало судить их по владению русским, и оказалось, русские употребляют много сленг, украинцы (не русские, родившиеся на Украине) нормально hоворят по-русски.

 У них русский язык родной?     

> русские употребляют много сленг,

 Это не значит, что они плохо говорят на русском. До тех пор пока могут говорить правильно, когда нужно.

----------


## Dogboy182

> У них русский язык родной?

 Probably.
For most Ukrainians, it is. Unless they are from the western part. But the east, south and central parts of Ukraine most people speak both Russian and Ukrainian.   

> Это не значит, что они плохо говорят на русском. До тех пор пока могут говорить правильно, когда нужно.

 He didn't say they speak bad Russian. I think he was just making the point that, Kazakhs (and other minorities) who you'd think would use more slang than native Russians actually don't and, that he was surprised to see they speak Russian more "efficiently". 
Its ok Yazeed, I get you.

----------


## Yazeed

Matt, you're awesome.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Yazeed  Казахи же далеко не славяне, но при этом они владеют русским лучше, чем сами русские. Поэтому я подписываюсь под мнением ВарраВы. Из всех народов бывшего СССР казахи лучше всех говорят по-русски.   А где ты общался с казахами? А заодно и со всеми другими народами бывшего СССР?     Я учился в школе-интернате в Швейцарии, там была куча русских и казахов, с которыми меня угораздило подружиться. В Торонто, где я сейчас нахожусь, тоже есть много русских и других людей из бывшего СССР. Вначале меня очень удивляло _(лучше: я удивлялся, когда слышал)_ слышать людей азиатской внешности _(лучше: видеть людей - внешность ты видишь, если сначала ты описываешь внешность, тогда лучше употребить глагол видеть)_, беседующих между собой на великом и могучем, причем без акцента, но потом я привык.  Знакомство с людьми из бывшего СССР позволяло мне судить об их владении русским, и оказалось, (что) русские употребляют много сленга, украинцы (не русские, родившиеся на Украине) нормально говорят по-русски. Один мой знакомый азербайджанец, вопреки всем стереотипам о его народе, очень хорошо говорит по-русски, и стиль речи у него до того высок, что ощущается, я общаюсь с каким-то Толстым _(??? - Толстый это прозвище?)_. Про армян же я, извините, промолчу.  
> Среди всех вышеупомянутых народов, пожалуй, русским языком лучше всех владеют казахи. У них и акцент отсутствует, и грамматические ошибки у них очень редко бывают, что радует и обнадеживает, поскольку это подтверждает, что и мне, нерусскому, вполне можно овладеть русским как русские, если не лучше. Но достигну ли этого, покажет лишь время..

 You're making a very good progress. I think a trip or two to Russia will sharpen your edge. Your ear will catch all those minor newances you still need to polish. 
But those Kazakhs probably learnt Russian in childhood since Russian was the official language of the USSR and was mandatory in every school. In USSR 99% of population spoke Russian. 
Also my experience of learning English shows that reading or hearing live dialogs helps a lot. Not just artificial dialogues you find in textbooks but live ones spoken by real people in real situations.

----------


## Yazeed

Я имел в виду "ТолстОЙ", a не "толстый"!

----------


## Yazeed

btw, when you corrected "говорят", it wasn't a typo.  I intentionally wrote it the way I did.  ::  
But thanks for the compliment!

----------


## BappaBa

> _(??? - Толстый это прозвище?)_.

 Вот ты высек... =)

----------


## Cocos

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Dogboy182  lol everytime I ever asked a Ukrainian if they were Russian they angrily answered "NO! I'm Ukrainian!" :P   И где ты был? Во Львове?     Nope. In Seattle. Its one of the largest cities with Ukrainian emigrants. Mostly from Донецк (or how is it spelled) and in the middle near Киев, or some from Крымь... не верити то гляньте... http://www.netruss.net 80% Из них Ukrainians in Seattle.

 Один мой знакомый как-то сказал: Знаешь, чем отличается украинец от хохла? Украинец живёт на Украине, а хохол в России.    ::

----------


## vox05

> Один мой знакомый как-то сказал: Знаешь, чем отличается украинец от хохла? Украинец живёт на Украине, а хохол в России.

 Согласно классическому анеку, все украинцы живут в Канаде.

----------


## BappaBa

> Или то, что Христос был украинцем)))

  

> колесо изобрели украинцы.

 *Сын запорожского пушкаря, или Кто создал первые в мире ракетные установки* 

```
Миновали тысячелетия. Украинцы совершенствовали свою военную технику. Известный исторический факт: впервые в Европе именно запорожцы под командованием гетмана Ружинского в 1515 году широко применяли... боевые ракеты!
```

Скоро выяснится, что порох в Китай завезли украинцы. =))))  http://inosmi.ru/translation/239731.html

----------


## BappaBa

> Или то, что Христос был украинцем))) http://www.reakcia.ru/article/?964 http://www.team-x.ru/indigo/archive/ind ... t-264.html

 Свежайшие данные из *Газеты Верховной Рады*: Будда - украинец! http://www.golos.com.ua/rus/article/1236697388.html

----------


## Ramil

> Миновали тысячелетия. Украинцы совершенствовали свою военную технику. Известный исторический факт: впервые в Европе именно запорожцы под командованием гетмана Ружинского в 1515 году широко применяли... боевые ракеты!

 Здесь они, кстати, не врут. Казаки действительно применяли боевые ракеты уже в 16 веке и, оказывается, в Европе они были не первыми, вот интересный материал: http://www.polarcom.ru/~vvtsv/s_doc13.htm 
Но это не значит, что они порох в Китай привезли. Наоборот - китайскую технологию применили. И, кстати, вполне успешно.   

> Как рассказывает Г. Конисский в своей книге "История руссов", изданной в 1847 г. в Москве, в 1515 г. в битве запорожцев с татарами "гетман Ружинский выслал отряд конницы с приготовленными завременно бумажными ракетами, кои, будучи брошены на землю, могли перескакивать с места на место, делая до шести выстрелов каждая. Конница оная, наскакав на становище татарское, бросила их между лошадей татарских, причинив в них великую сумятицу".

 Широкое применение - это вряд ли. Единичный случай, фактически.  
Но развитие артиллерии вытеснило ненадёжные ракеты, которые, к тому же, из-за отсутствия бамбука, было довольно сложно производить. 
Что же до Засядко - википедия называет Александра Засядко русским артиллеристом Ж) Вот такая ирония.
Приоритет ему можно отдать лишь в создании ракетных бригад как отдельных подразделений.  Засядко, Александр Дмитриевич 
Прикола ради, сравните с украинской версией.

----------

